# Where do you goto school to be a weather forecastr



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well yesterday i heard the lagoon was a sheet of glass which makes sense with the 5-10mph wind predicted, so sunday the only day i have off i decided to goto the lagoon and fish (btw sunday had the same forecast as saturday lol so they say) i get there about 5:30 and its blowin about 15mph at this time, i figured maybe it would lighten up a little bit but of course not, coming back across the lagoon the winds were blowin 15-20 (at 10:30am)...just wondering how long the forcasting school lol im good at guessing too!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

probably the same school that taught
business administration to AIG executives...
                 
                     :


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

All you have to do is stay at a Holiday Inn


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

"Express" !!!! A regular Holiday Inn doesn't make you a surgeon or a structural engineer. ;D ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

This is the website that I have found most accurate. It gives you a 5 day forcast broken down hourly to include wind speed and direction.

www.wunderground.com


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Motel 6 will leave the light on for ya!


----------

